# push operated taps



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

In keeping with annoying appliances

PUSH Taps

You know the ones in pubs that you push and they stay on for 1 sec

You can put a man on the moon but cant get taps like this work properly

Why not have one you turn on and off as normal


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Worse still are the push taps that have just two settings - high intensity industrial jetwash and off. The number of times I've had to come out of the loo to cackles as I try to explain why me trousers are wet.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Totally agree...

The concept (I believe) is so that you don't get germs on you when you go to turn the tap OFF again... but they are flawed on 2 counts:

1) they only stay on for 1 second, so you have to go through all sorts of contortions to use soap and water, and can only wash 1 hand at a time

2) invariably, they (and all non-mixed taps) are set to pump out water of an entirely incorrect temperature for hand washing. It is usually too hot for my delicate skin, and you can't operate both cold AND hot and the same time, and still wash your hands. No, I'm NOT going to run an entire basin just so I can get some water at the right temperature...

But as a large percentage of people don't wash their hands anyway (in public toilets) you get THEIR germs as soon as you push open the door to leave the gents. So its pretty pointless washing your hands anyway....


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

I think it's also so that you can't accidentally or deliberately leave the taps on and flood the bathroom when the landlord isn't looking.... but yes I agree, they're damn annoying.

And anyway, when was the last time you went to the gents to find SOAP in the dispensers?!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Yup - Terrible. Loads of UK airports have them and as they get older they stay on for less time, or get stuck so you end up doing this mad dance to try and get enough water on your mitts to wash the soap off.

At Gatwick they have these ones which pump out scalding hot water; I mean hot enough to be dangerous. By the side of each tap a little sign reads "Caution: Hot Water". Typical - They actually went to the trouble of making a sign to warn you that your hands are about to require a trip to the burns unit, rather than just set the temperature to something safer.

On the topic of toilets, I also hate people who don't wash their hands after they take a leak and then you see them open the door with the very same hand they "used". Ugh. At that point I need to wait for someone else to come in, someone else to leave or cover up my hand with my sleeve (as if somehow that's going to help).

Me? Neurotic about toilets? Shurely shome mishtake......... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Matthew said:


> At that point I need to wait for someone else to come in, someone else to leave or cover up my hand with my sleeve (as if somehow that's going to help).
> 
> Me? Neurotic about toilets? Shurely shome mishtake......... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


I'm glad I'm not the only who does that... :roll:

On the subject of "Caution: Hot Water" signs, we have those at work. Apparently, the reason why the water has to be so hot is so that dangerous bugs don't grow in the water systems - like Legionnaire's disease... which only means people don't wash their hands and the dangerous bugs grow instead on all the door handles, handrails, keyboards, mice... etc... (Yeeeuck!)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

And just to think - us humans are a walking bug farm too - what are we supposed to do?

Oh - nothing wrong with urine........ its sterile its what else might be lurking down there thats the problem.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

These devices are _almost_ acceptable when there is a plug that works, at least you can attempt to mix a bowl of water that has a temperature somewhere between tepid and a bit on the warm side rather than one extreme or the other (assuming the timing on the taps is not too long which is then a whole 'nother problem to it being too short). When there isn't a plug though...... :evil:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think that the idea behind these taps is to save water. People won't keep pushing them for more water, so they don't use as much.

The best taps are the ones with the sensor that operate as you put your hands underneath.

A good way to operate such a push tap is to use your foot to hold it down, when you use your hands. :wink:


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

saint said:


> And just to think - us humans are a walking bug farm too - what are we supposed to do?
> 
> Oh - nothing wrong with urine........ its sterile its what else might be lurking down there thats the problem.


Oh Saint - Don't tell me you're one of those types who "drinks from the water of life" once daily are you?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

"Water of life"? Never heard this before. :lol:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

vlastan said:


> I think that the idea behind these taps is to save water. People won't keep pushing them for more water, so they don't use as much.
> 
> The best taps are the ones with the sensor that operate as you put your hands underneath.
> 
> A good way to operate such a push tap is to use your foot to hold it down, when you use your hands. :wink:


I agree with Vlast. most countries have the sensors and thats saves water and u dont have to mess with taps and tempuratures... nice warm flow.

however those crap sensor hand dryers are a joke!!!!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> The best taps are the ones with the sensor that operate as you put your hands underneath.


You have obviously been spending too much time in your local McDonalds recently!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

paulatt said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > The best taps are the ones with the sensor that operate as you put your hands underneath.
> ...


Unlike you...I don't frequent these establishments any longer! They are bad for my body shape! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

These design taps splash everywhere!


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

So the girlie room is the same as the gents then!!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

paulatt said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > The best taps are the ones with the sensor that operate as you put your hands underneath.
> ...


I like the Maccy D 'all in one' types 

Water at nice temp
soap
more water
dryer

almost zero effort


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I had experienced the usual push taps and found them annoying, but not as annoying as the taps my local pub had just put in their toilets.

Someone spilt part of their pint the other day so i went to the bathroom to try to stop any staining but the taps would only stay on as long as you pressed it - i had previously used ones that would stay on for maybe 10 seconds but this was impossible as i had one hand holding the shirt, and one hand trying to remove the stain and the tap just wouldn't stay on!

:evil:

Pissing waste of time they are, and a crap invention


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

dimitt said:


> So the girlie room is the same as the gents then!!!


Yeah course they are! You get both the same sexs in the girlie room sometimes! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> dimitt said:
> 
> 
> > So the girlie room is the same as the gents then!!!
> ...


You get what?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> You get what?


Much more than you obviously do!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> I had experienced the usual push taps and found them annoying, but not as annoying as the taps my local pub had just put in their toilets.
> 
> Someone spilt part of their pint the other day so i went to the bathroom to try to stop any staining but the taps would only stay on as long as you pressed it - i had previously used ones that would stay on for maybe 10 seconds but this was impossible as i had one hand holding the shirt, and one hand trying to remove the stain and the tap just wouldn't stay on!
> 
> ...


"Did YOU spill my pint?" [smiley=argue.gif] :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

garyc said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > I had experienced the usual push taps and found them annoying, but not as annoying as the taps my local pub had just put in their toilets.
> ...


Should i rephrase your question...

Did _*YOU*_ spill my pint??????????


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


And then...did you fill it up with piss, so it looks full again?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

How did you know??!! :lol:

I was actually drinking Snakebite so it wouldn't have worked unless i added Blackcurrant in afterwards :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> How did you know??!! :lol:
> 
> I was actually drinking Snakebite so it wouldn't have worked unless i added Blackcurrant in afterwards :wink:


You've made the school-boy error of mixing up Snakebite with Snakebite and Black....

True Snakebite is just cider and lager.... no blackcurrant!!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

jampott said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > How did you know??!! :lol:
> ...


There seem to be quite a few combinations for Snakebite as a friend of mine said that "proper" Snakebite was with a shot of vodka as well as the above three ingredients.

I used to drink Snakebite all the time and never once did someone make without blackcurrant so i guess i was just lucky!!

Nowadays, you're lucky if you can find a pub that will serve it as it apparently makes you aggresive!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I used to drink Snakebite all the time and never once did someone make without blackcurrant so i guess i was just lucky!!
> 
> Nowadays, you're lucky if you can find a pub that will serve it as it apparently makes you aggresive!


Good to hear that you are a good boy now!  And don't drink this nasty stuff again, or I will tell your mum. :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

vlastan said:


> > I used to drink Snakebite all the time and never once did someone make without blackcurrant so i guess i was just lucky!!
> >
> > Nowadays, you're lucky if you can find a pub that will serve it as it apparently makes you aggresive!
> 
> ...


I have unfortunately started drinking it again BUT

My latest tipple - as made by a "ladyfriend" for me is Smirnoff Vanilla Vodka with orange juice.

Goes down a treat


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> I used to drink Snakebite all the time
> 
> you're lucky if you can find a pub that will serve it as it apparently makes you aggresive!


Absolutely true, particularly as it was favoured by teenagers as a way of getting drunk quickly!

But I am more mature now and prefer a nice glass of full bodied red wine (never buy it in a pub though) or a large 12yr old single malt - absolute bliss!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

paulatt said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > I used to drink Snakebite all the time
> ...


Really? Silly me...and I thought that you were young and playful like the Barbie doll in your Avatar. :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

vlastan said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

